# You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin on this server.



## SeaHag (Feb 14, 2010)

/usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf:


```
Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin

<Directory "/usr/local/www/phpmyadmin">
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all   
</Directory>
```

/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config.inc.php:

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']     = 'root';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = 'my_password_here';
$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = 'sdf934sdfgHijh98Y';
```

When I try to access http://localhost/phpmyadmin or http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin I get the following error:


```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin on this server.
```


What can I check to get this working?


----------



## SeaHag (Feb 14, 2010)

*got it, case*

Fixed it. It was my case. The following line in httpd.conf:

```
<Directory "/usr/local/www/phpmyadmin">
```

should be:

```
<Directory "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin">
```


----------

